# OCT 23



## Lyxen (Sep 10, 2009)

hiya,
Im booking a show for OCT 23.
mostly electronic
It is in Wood Dale, IL
if anyone wants to play PM me or
write something here.
I have about five artists thus far.

ART GALLERY KAFE
OCT 23
127 Front St.
Wood Dale, IL

http://8bitcollective.com/members/mchl+nrvs/
Gemini 10
*MRCAF1999
kaleb<-----me



*


----------

